# Rosemary Garlic Montery Jack



## fried gizzards (May 29, 2016)

Before the wife and I head to church this morning I decided to through on some cheese to smoke while we are gone. Last night I bought a block of Winco Monterey Jack. I diced rosemary and added it to garlic powder to form a rub. I have never put a rub on cheese so this is kind of a shot in the dark. I applied the rub last night while the cheese was at room temp, wrapped in in wax paper, throw it in a ziplock, and put a cast iron pan over it in the fridge over night. I really wanted to press the rosemary into the cheese. Here's what it looked like this morning













20160529_072745.jpg



__ fried gizzards
__ May 29, 2016


















20160529_072814.jpg



__ fried gizzards
__ May 29, 2016


















20160529_073511.jpg



__ fried gizzards
__ May 29, 2016






Should be gone about 3 hours and when I get back my hope is that the cherry wood smoke has combined nicely with the garlic and rosemary. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 29, 2016)

That sounds good. The fat in cheese absorbs flavors fairly well. my take more than overnight to get deep in the cheese but like smoke too much may be overpowering...JJ


----------



## fried gizzards (May 29, 2016)

This is just an experiment that's been rattling around in the back of my mind for a month or so. If I like the outcome I'll stick with it, but I had also though of vacuum sealing the crusted cheese for a month or so and really letting the flavors develop. I have some delicious rosemary and garlic infused Olive oil that gave me the idea for this. We are having friends over tonight and I thought I'd mix the oil with some balsamic and serve the cheese with small bits of toast.


----------



## fried gizzards (May 29, 2016)

Forgot to mention there will be Russian Kilbasa as well. Not everything can be the same flavor profile and lord knows I'm carnivorous


----------



## SmokinAl (May 29, 2016)

Sounds good to me!

Al


----------



## bluewhisper (May 29, 2016)

You had me at rosemary. Then, at garlic, my weekend was lost.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 29, 2016)

I have done this with dried hatch chiles, jalapeños and other spices. I always vac-pac and let it meld for 3-4 weeks before sampling. Works great.


----------



## fried gizzards (May 29, 2016)

Here is the finished product. 2 chunks for eating now. 2 chunks hidden from myself in the back of the fridge. But if we are being honest, I doubt they make it a week. Smoked cheese rarely does. 













20160529_144331.jpg



__ fried gizzards
__ May 29, 2016


----------



## mountain-worm (May 29, 2016)

Well,how did the flavor turn out? We're wondering how you liked it..


----------



## fried gizzards (May 29, 2016)

Flavor was awesome. The cherry wood and rosemary came together nicely. The garlic got lost a little bit in the process, I will use more next time. I highly suggest you try this if you're at all curious!


----------



## fried gizzards (May 29, 2016)

Now I have a question for the masses... What if, next time, I vac seal the cheese for 2 weeks in a slurry of minced garlic (not the pwder)and chopped rosemary prior to smoking would that be a better way to impart in infuse the flavor?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 29, 2016)

Fried Gizzards said:


> Now I have a question for the masses... What if, next time, I vac seal the cheese for 2 weeks in a slurry of minced garlic (not the pwder)and chopped rosemary prior to smoking would that be a better way to impart in infuse the flavor?



You will end up with a slimy moldy mess. I tried that once with fresh peppers...


----------



## fried gizzards (May 29, 2016)

Thank you for saving me the time and trouble!!!!


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 5, 2016)

FG, Nice idea !


----------



## redheelerdog (Jun 5, 2016)

Cheese rub, that is an awesome idea! I will have to try that.

Thanks!













Keep-up-the-GOOD-Work.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ May 30, 2016


----------



## disco (Jun 14, 2016)

Genius! Thanks for the inspiration, I am going to try it.

Points for a new idea.

Disco


----------

